
The exploding toilet - Tekker
http://www.askthepilot.com/essaysandstories/the-exploding-toilet/
======
hkmurakami
Absolutely amazing storytelling. Gripping yet hilarious at the same time.

Nothing to do with HN, but I'm so happy I got to read this. Now I'm going to
read his other stuff, brb... :)

------
enraged_camel
Articles like this are a prime example of why HN should not be about just
tech. Thank you for sharing. I hope nobody flags it.

~~~
crusso
Why is it a prime example of why HN should not be about just
tech/entrepreneurialism? Because you found it entertaining?

Is HN the only web site we all have access to?

I like pictures of cats doing funny things, but that doesn't mean that HN is a
good place to post links to them.

------
bernardom
Patrick has been writing "Ask the Pilot" for years at Salon.

He's really interesting, and this is one of his best articles. If you fly a
lot, I recommend looking up his Salon archives. He lives in Sommerville and
used to host a yearly meetup to look at his photography- not sure if it's
still alive...

------
kabdib
Nothing to do with HN, but I was standing in a museum gift shop (waiting for
my family to finish pawing over gewgaws and gimcracks) and strangers were
staring at me because I was giggling uncontrollably at my phone.

How embarrassing. Thank you :-)

------
dmckeon
For a more tech-related, but less amusing column, try:

[https://www.boston.com/community/blogs/askthepilot/2013/04/h...](https://www.boston.com/community/blogs/askthepilot/2013/04/hijacking_via_android_no_proba.html)

but I prefer the _Creature from the Blue Volcano_

~~~
thedrbrian
This article is an interesting read when people go on about cars driving
themselves just like aircraft <http://www.askthepilot.com/cockpit-claptrap/>

------
tofof
Read aloud in film-noir-style narration this proved an amusing tale.

------
davecap1
I'm not exactly sure what that has to do with anything... but I liked it :)

------
imperio59
I couldn't breath I was laughing so hard through this. Hilarious.

------
vsviridov
That was very poetic...

------
mikecane
Try reading that and imagining it in the voice of the late Jean Shepherd.
Priceless.

